# Migrate to New Zealand



## sudipsahap (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am SAP Basis Lead consultant with 10+ years of experience and would like to migrate to New Zealand. Please suggest me what I have to do to process my visa to New Zealand. How much time it will take to process the visa. How it is different from Australian PR process? And How is the SAP job market in NZ if anyone knows.

Regards,
Sudip


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sudipsahap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am SAP Basis Lead consultant with 10+ years of experience and would like to migrate to New Zealand. Please suggest me what I have to do to process my visa to New Zealand. How much time it will take to process the visa. How it is different from Australian PR process? And How is the SAP job market in NZ if anyone knows.
> 
> ...


As always your first port of call is the Immigration NZ website to read through your visa options, basic requirements and criteria that you must meet.

www.immigration.govt.nz

I would say you could qualify for a residency visa via the skilled migrant route.
You will need to find out if your work and/or experience is on the skilled shortage list and what level you can claim for your qualifications.

Check out the Points Indicator via the Skilled Migrant route on the website to see what score you would get for your EOI.

No one can predict how long it takes as all individuals are different and Immigration consider on a case by case basis.

No idea of the Oz PR process or the SAP job market in NZ.
I'd suggest Immigration Australia website to compare the difference between Oz PR and NZ residency.
Have a look in www.seek.co.nz and www.trademe.co.nz for jobs.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sudipsahap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am SAP Basis Lead consultant with 10+ years of experience and would like to migrate to New Zealand. Please suggest me what I have to do to process my visa to New Zealand. How much time it will take to process the visa. How it is different from Australian PR process? And How is the SAP job market in NZ if anyone knows.
> 
> ...


Hi there
If you have good SAP experience, and good references, then you should be OK. It's certainly used in a number of large organizations around New Zealand, including Fonterra.

See SEEK - Job Search - Find jobs using multiple job search options


----------

